# Textured Ceiling



## Erickr3166

Hello everyone! This is my first post, I have been reading these forums for months , sometimes just for fun and other times when I need help

So, I'm starting this job replacing some damaged drywall and the owner has textured cieling. I have a few ideas on how to approach this, but i'm not sure if it's going to work so I thought I would ask around. How would you approach trying to replicate the textured ceiling?


----------



## Axecutioner-B

What the hell is that texture ??!! 'Almost looks like its done with the big round brush & then dabbed on the ceiling repeatedly with mud & then sanded alot. Cant wait until somebody knows what that is & tells us  That is something i have never seen here in Phoenix.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

Axecutioner-B said:


> What the hell is that texture ??!! 'Almost looks like its done with the big round brush & then dabbed on the ceiling repeatedly with mud & then sanded alot. Cant wait until somebody knows what that is & tells us  That is something i have never seen here in Phoenix.


 I agree, looks like a stomp, somewhat, but its flat and even, so a stomp it ain't. Beats me, really looks like a cellotex panel made to resemble stomp, just from looking at that pic.

I'm interested in knowing mo about it also


----------



## Sir Mixalot

It's a "stipple texture". Roll on thinned down joint compound with an 1" nap (a small section at a time), then take the stpple brush and stomp it in the same pattern as on the exisisting texture.


----------



## Snobnd

Sir Mixalot said:


> It's a "stipple texture". Roll on thinned down joint compound with an 1" nap (a small section at a time), then take the stpple brush and stomp it in the same pattern as on the exisisting texture.


Not to sure about that - I have done many....and it looks like a reverse stipple to me. When you pull away the brush - the mud will pull away also, leaving a pull down affect. this looks like an impression made into the mud, rather then being pulled down. Lets see what others have to say.


The more I look at it .......might be that the ceiling was trowel over after (the brush) to create a Knock down..... Now IM curious


----------



## CCCo.

Its a stipple brush, just finished two ceilings kind of like that last week.

You need something like this, to get a match any where near what you have.

http://www.google.com/products?rlz=1T4ADBS_enUS331US331&q=texmaster%20stipple%20brush&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf

And you are going to have to play with your mixture.
I will take some pics of my brushes, my patterns, and my mixture ratio's here later. It might help save you some time.

That isn't a very nice texture job either,.....looks amature...:whistling


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

CCCo. said:


> Its a stipple brush, just finished two ceilings kind of like that last week.
> 
> You need something like this, to get a match any where near what you have.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?rlz=...stipple brush&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf
> 
> And you are going to have to play with your mixture.
> I will take some pics of my brushes, my patterns, and my mixture ratio's here later. It might help save you some time.
> 
> That isn't a very nice texture job either,.....looks amature...:whistling


Thats because it is NOT a stipple type texture. Even if you troweled it after you stomped it, it would not look like that. Heck, even if you sanded it afterwards, you couldn't make it look like that. The impressions are TOO deep for a stomp brush, stomp brushes start at flat and then pull down the pattern, This pattern is the complete reverse of that.


----------



## Muddauber

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Thats because it is NOT a stipple type texture. Even if you troweled it after you stomped it, it would not look like that. Heck, even if you sanded it afterwards, you couldn't make it look like that. The impressions are TOO deep for a stomp brush, stomp brushes start at flat and then pull down the pattern, This pattern is the complete reverse of that.




Have you already dipped into the "RECIPE" today Capt?:laughing:

Look at the texture in the morning. It's a simple, ugly roll & stomp.:laughing:


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> I agree, looks like a stomp, somewhat, but its flat and even, so a stomp it ain't. Beats me, really looks like a cellotex panel made to resemble stomp, just from looking at that pic.
> 
> I'm interested in knowing mo about it also


Look at the cut out part on the right, it doesnt look like drywall whatsoever imo


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Snobnd said:


> Not to sure about that - I have done many....and it looks like a reverse stipple to me. When you pull away the brush - the mud will pull away also, leaving a pull down affect. this looks like an impression made into the mud, rather then being pulled down. Lets see what others have to say.





Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Thats because it is NOT a stipple type texture. Even if you troweled it after you stomped it, it would not look like that. Heck, even if you sanded it afterwards, you couldn't make it look like that. The impressions are TOO deep for a stomp brush, stomp brushes start at flat and then pull down the pattern, This pattern is the complete reverse of that.


Are we looking at the same picture? I see it as the texture is being pulled down not embeded.:detective:


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Erickr3166 said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post, I have been reading these forums for months , sometimes just for fun and other times when I need help
> 
> So, I'm starting this job replacing some damaged drywall and the owner has textured cieling. I have a few ideas on how to approach this, but i'm not sure if it's going to work so I thought I would ask around. How would you approach trying to replicate the textured ceiling?


*IF* your picture is of textured drywall (which i dont think it is) i would approach it by 2 new coats of mud until the ceiling is smooth & then either orange peel, knock down or smooth finish (these are the only finishes i could do). I would scrap the idea of matching it altogether.

Being that this is your first post PLEASE post a picture of more than just 8 square inches of the ceiling & PLEASE prove that this is a drywall ceiling & not some type ceiling grid tile.

If you look closely on the right side of the picture it really looks like the texture lines are going 1/2inch deep where the area was cut out, this is why i am calling bs on this being a textured ceiling. just shelling out my .02


----------



## CCCo.

You guys are too funny,.....Its got "stomp", "stipple" wrote all over it....

Why you looking at the right side, cut area,..:blink:

I really don't think its a conspiracy,. ....:shifty:


----------



## Erickr3166

well tomorrow is the big day, I think using a stipple brush and not stomping it to close will do the trick, I will take pictures and keep everyone posted


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

What can I say, ANYBODY that thinks thats a stomp ceiling,,, is living on a differant planet than me !!!!

Ya know, a tractor tire placed in the yard makes a quite stunning planter, but don't use a tire from a car !!!

See a car tire is tied to a rope and hung from a tree !!!!

okay??? Repeat after me,,,, THATS NOT A STOMP OR STIPPLE,,,LOL

You guys crack me up sometimes. :clap:


----------



## boman47k

No idea.

The cut edge is throwing me off. Tha t is dw, right? I can't tell where the texture mat ends and the dw begins.


----------



## CCCo.

This is a ceiling I just finished, I used a fairly thin mixture. Different mixtures, loosen, or tighten the pattern. 

Different brushes, worn out brushes. Different thickness of roll on applications. Many variables to consider. 

I also did the crown moulding in this room, but not the blue room. It already existed. 




























And another room,...


----------



## Sir Mixalot

CCCo. said:


> This is a ceiling I just finished, I used a fairly thin mixture. Different mixtures, loosen, or tighten the pattern. Different brushes, worn out brushes. Different thickness of roll on applications. Many variables to consider.


Nice work!:thumbsup: 
Yep, same texture, different mix and brush.


----------



## Erickr3166

thats the same texture, only difference is they seemed to have used a bit more compound, but that's pretty much the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Erickr3166 said:


> well tomorrow is the big day, I think using a stipple brush and not stomping it to close will do the trick, I will take pictures and keep everyone posted


would you mind taking a bigger picture of the ceiling & sharing it before you start? I would really like to see what that whole thing looks like.

Nice before & after pictures would be very cool, good luck !!


----------



## CCCo.

I have been down this road before, let me tell you,..:whistling 

There is an art to it, for sure!

This mix was one bucket of plus 3, with 2 quarts flat white ceiling paint, and one quart water. 

I like to add paint, it takes that gray look out of the compound, brightens up the mud,...though yours may have been thinned with water, so add another variable if your looking for a match.


I think you would want, around one quart of paint and/or water, to one bucket of mud, type ratio,...for starters.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

???


----------



## CCCo.

Also very important, remember go a little heavy,...it will shrink up some too. 
That can be a pain, think you got it just right, till it shrinks up,..


----------



## gregj

Wow, that first pic is an optical illusion. Must be the angle and the shadow because it looked like a pattern imbedded into it rather than raised to me. That is what's fooling Axecutioner and fooled me. Then I look at Erickrs 2nd pic and it's clearly a raised pattern. If I stare at the 2nd photo and then go to the first photo the pattern is clearly raised and then after a few seconds it morphs to embedded. Must be playing a trick on my eyes.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

gregj said:


> Wow, that first pic is an optical illusion. Must be the angle and the shadow because it looked like a pattern imbedded into it rather than raised to me. That is what's fooling Axecutioner and fooled me. Then I look at Erickrs 2nd pic and it's clearly a raised pattern. If I stare at the 2nd photo and then go to the first photo the pattern is clearly raised and then after a few seconds it morphs to embedded. Must be playing a trick on my eyes.


never mind i dont know what im talking about


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

CCCo. said:


> This is a ceiling I just finished, I used a fairly thin mixture. Different mixtures, loosen, or tighten the pattern.
> 
> Different brushes, worn out brushes. Different thickness of roll on applications. Many variables to consider.
> 
> I also did the crown moulding in this room, but not the blue room. It already existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another room,...


 Nice looking work Crow. it looks like stomp and stipple


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

Erickr3166 said:


> thats the same texture, only difference is they seemed to have used a bit more compound, but that's pretty much the same thing :thumbup:


 I can't believe that is the same ceiling as that first pic. Doesn't look
anything like it. This pic is deffenatley a screwed up stomp ceiling. Looks like they rolled the mud on too thick. They also wern't too good at the actual "stomping". 

Stomping a ceiling is something that does take a bit of time to get good at.


----------



## Frankawitz

The way you do that texture is the mud has to be thick, you bury the stipple brush in the mud then pull it out it will leave a heavy texture, like something you would see in a cave. then when the ceiling is done, you let it dry, then you come back and knock it all down, being it's joint compound once you have the texture down then just use a pole sander with 80 grit. The thing is the waste of mud. But someone thought "Hey this is a great look!"
I had a repair years ago and the home owner had water leak, cause they needed a roof, but hey why waste the money on a roof when you can just texture the ceilings, were the paint is falling off the plaster cause of the water.
He had used 4-5's of joint compound and he textured living room, kitchen, hall and two bedrooms, the kitchen and living room were light texture like what Capt Sheetrock posted, then the bedrooms and hall:w00t::shutup:
It was 6" texture it looked like a freakin cave:laughing: I asked him if he did the texture? Oh yeah! and was proud of it:laughing: I told him it was all going to come down, he was bummed but his wife was Happy Camper.
We ended up smooth finish for all ceilings:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe

Wow , go out of town for a few days and look what I miss.arty:

That first pic sure had me fooled.:blink: Looked like inside-out stomp:blink:

I mix that like pancake batter, roll and stomp. And if you don't know the reason they call it stomp is you really have to ''*stomp*'' it to get the look.


----------



## Erickr3166

hey everyone, sorry I didnt post anything back. We decided to submit a change order and have the entire texture knocked down, then apply a stipple brush texture. They want it exactly the way it looks and I doubt thats going to be possible. Owell, if they wanna do it they will , if not then I guess it's better to let it go then a have a negative review.


----------

